# Happy Birthday KyDawg



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2018)

enjoy your special day and Go Dawgs


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday Kydawg!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy Birhday.. Bo$$ Money. What are you..like 712??


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy birthday KY.  Have a good one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy 6th Birfday dis week, Bo$$!  ??????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy birfday Bo$$ Dawg. Hope the WW has the game on TV.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 28, 2018)

Everybody knows his birthdays are in November


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2018)

?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy birthday Dawg


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 28, 2018)

Man, I almost missed it!!!  Happy Birthday lil fella!!!  We love you


----------



## alphachief (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)

Gonna tell yall one more time. I dont have but one Birfday and it aint in September. It has been in June my whole life. All of this was brought about by a terrible mistake that Da Possum made. He has trouble with a calendar, and telling one month from the next. If some of yall feel the need to send me gifts, I will accept them.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If some of yall feel the need to send me gifts, I will accept them.



Cool! Happy Birfday Bo$$. That's my gift.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna tell yall one more time. I dont have but one Birfday and it aint in September. It has been in June my whole life. All of this was brought about by a terrible mistake that Da Possum made. He has trouble with a calendar, and telling one month from the next. If some of yall feel the need to send me gifts, I will accept them.



Now that's just crazy talk......Hope you enjoy your birthday, big guy


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 28, 2018)

How many birthdays do you have a year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday Charlie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2018)

Charlie is the only person to get bent out of shape over folks posting in his Bday thread.

Word is he prefers Happy Birthday pm's much more!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How many birthdays do you have a year?



As many as he wants. He's the Bo$$.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 28, 2018)

elfiii said:


> As many as he wants. He's the Bo$$.


I get a pay check from him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2018)

Bo$$ kinda shy bout birthday celebrations. Sippy cup in da mail. HBD.


----------



## Duff (Sep 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna tell yall one more time. I dont have but one Birfday and it aint in September. It has been in June my whole life. All of this was brought about by a terrible mistake that Da Possum made. He has trouble with a calendar, and telling one month from the next. If some of yall feel the need to send me gifts, I will accept them.




Good deal!  Happy Birthday man! Hope it’s a gooden!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday, homey! Hope you liked the watermelon moonshine and brownies. I used Bacarri Rambo's famous brownie recipe. You'll be cutting a rug before long!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 28, 2018)

Happy birthday brother


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 28, 2018)

What I win !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## bullgator (Sep 29, 2018)

Happy birth anniversary, or whatever you want to celebrate today.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Sep 29, 2018)

Is it still Bo$$'s birfday????? Happy Birfday Bo$$!!!!!!!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Is it still Bo$$'s birfday????? Happy Birfday Bo$$!!!!!!!


Why yes.. Yes it is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2018)

Happy Birthday Mista Chawlie,  were you on Noah's Ark ???  Prolly trollin fo Crappie . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2018)

oops1 said:


> Why yes.. Yes it is


happy birthday charlie. dos win by 59 in a bloodbath today?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> happy birthday charlie. dos win by 59 in a bloodbath today?



That prediction was a very bad one.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  You mean a lot to me


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  You mean a lot to me


happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!  You complete me.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Man.. Glad I didn't miss it.. Have a great day lil buddy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 2, 2018)

Nearly forgot it were da Bo$$'s birfday ta day.

Happy, Happy Birfday Bo$$.  Tell Billy ta buy ya an extry warm PBR jest ta celebrate


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  You had me at hello.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Is it that time of year again already?? Have a good one.. Buddy-row


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2018)

have a special day boss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy birthday Bo$$DAWG.
Love ya lots.
And don't forget.  If you need anything; and I mean anything at all; please let possum know!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2018)

Holy crap!  I almost missed it!!!  Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  I hope it's a super special day for you!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Happy Birthday Charlie


this


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Holy crap!  I almost missed it!!!  Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  I hope it's a super special day for you!


about tomorrow he's having another one


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Enjoy your birthday party at the WW tonight!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Enjoy your birthday party at the WW tonight!!!


dang. almost missed it again. have a good one boss


----------



## oops1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Have a good one.. Bo$$ Money


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 13, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!  You look very handsome in your skinny jeans.


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs on KY Boss’ burfday!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Yall done got Duff confused too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

happy birthday boss


----------



## oops1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Yall done got Duff confused too.



You ain’t fer the Dawgs boss?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2018)

Happy Birfday sir.. I text you some pics of me...enjoy!


----------



## oops1 (Oct 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Birfday sir.. I text you some pics of me...enjoy!



Selfies?? Awesome birthday gift


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2018)

oops1 said:


> Selfies?? Awesome birthday gift


Yep .. I send them to him every birthday!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep .. I send them to him every birthday!


wow. the boss is blessed


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 13, 2018)

oops1 said:


> Selfies?? Awesome birthday gift



The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Duff said:


> You ain’t fer the Dawgs boss?



Yes but it aint none of my Birfday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 13, 2018)

Happy happy birfday Big Bo$$

to bad dem dawgs laid down ta day


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2018)

alphachief said:


> Happy Birthday!


this?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 2, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Enjoy your special day!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2018)

Happy birthday boss!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bo$$! What do you do with all those birthday gifts?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2018)

happy birthday charle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2018)

Happy birfday Bo$$!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 2, 2018)

Happy BD Dawg!!!!! Sorry it's a month late.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Happy BD Dawg!!!!! Sorry it's a month late.



Snook dont let them drag you into their madness. I done told them I got one Birthday and it is June.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2018)

Bo$$ next time your in town I want to treat you to a birthday meal!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bo$$ next time your in town I want to treat you to a birthday meal!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


>


have a great birthday big guy


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Snook dont let them drag you into their madness. I done told them I got one Birthday and it is June.



Well, I guess I'm 5 months late.lol


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday lil fella!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday lil fella!!!


da possum is thoughtful. wow. happy birthday charlie.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 5, 2018)

HAPPY BIRFDAY BO$$


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 6, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!  Pretty cool your birthday is on election day......too bad you got that felony conviction on your record.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2018)

happy birthday. go vote charlie


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 6, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bo$$ ! Too bad you have to celebrate it with Matt and Strang


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!  Pretty cool your birthday is on election day......too bad you got that felony conviction on your record.



A felony conviction will get you a free ride to the poll.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2018)

Dadgum Charlie! You must be about the same age as Moses with all these bdays!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dadgum Charlie! You must be about the same age as Moses with all these bdays!


he will surpass elfiiii soon. it seems. scary thought. ?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 8, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!  Love you.  Mean it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday, KY Dawg!!! 

Thanks for letting us in on your experiences & life lessons around here, Sir.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2018)

happy birthday. charle and elfiiiiii


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2018)

6 Elfiiii is like me, he has one birthday a year. Happy birthday Lee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2018)

happy birthday charlie Lee


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Pretty cool that your birthday is on Thanksgiving Eve.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2018)

My birthday has nothing to do with Thanksgiving or cold weather. It is in June. So I am gonna tell yall one more time, just forget about my birthday.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2018)

you welcome, Bo$$


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2018)

how cool to have a birthday close to the holiday


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2018)

I bet he got extra turkey when he was a little boy


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!!  Pretty cool that your birthday is on the Tuesday before the SEC Championship game!!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 1, 2018)

Man, KY Dawg, what an awesome birthday present it would be if’n the Dawgs won today!!

Happy Birthday man!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

happy roll tide birthday wishes boss?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 1, 2018)

Happy Birfday Bo$$, and on the day that CC qualifies ta go back to the Championship game..... whut about dat?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 6 Elfiiii is like me, he has one birthday a year. Happy birthday Lee.





Matthew6 said:


> happy birthday charlie Lee



Sharing a birthday with the Bo$$ is extra special.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Sharing a birthday with the Bo$$ is extra special.


yes. my god it must be truly amazing Lee. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2018)

roll tide birthday wishes to both of you guys.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Sharing a birthday with the Bo$$ is extra special.


he has the same birtday as you and fairhope. happy birthday boss


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 17, 2018)

Wooooo... Da Bo$$ shares a birfday with JB.... Man, that is sum kinda special

Happy Birfday, Bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 17, 2018)

Happy Birfday Bo$$. Here's to many, many, many, many, many more !


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 18, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!!  Hope you enjoy your special day!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!!  Hope you enjoy your special day!!


this


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2018)

Holy carp, is it Bo$$'s birthday again already?


----------



## Duff (Dec 20, 2018)

Heck yeah!!  Happy Bday!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2018)

Duff said:


> Heck yeah!!  Happy Bday!!


have a great one boss


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> have a great one boss



It is a good thing you did not come to the SF lunch 6,


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 21, 2018)

happy belated birthday to the most reasonable Dawg on the forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2018)

Aint my Birthday, not even close to my Birthday, I have only one each year.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  We love you long time!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Have a great one.. Bo$$ money


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Pretty cool your birthday is the day after Jesus's birthday!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 26, 2018)

Dang it - missed KY's Berfday again. Happy Berfday Charlie - make it a good un'!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!  Have fun at the WW tonight!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 20, 2019)

Happy Birthday


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2019)

Why do I feel so old?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2019)

They done got Killer involved in this.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 20, 2019)

Happy birfday bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2019)

Happy birthday Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2019)

Jeff you and 1419 know it aint none of my birthday. Gonna tell yall one more time, it is in June. Yall dont make me come down there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff you and 1419 know it aint none of my birthday. Gonna tell yall one more time, it is in June. Yall dont make me come down there.



Slow as you drive it will probably be June before ya get here.....


Happy Birthday!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2019)

I never in my life ever had a single Birthday party. I do remember they years I got an old uses single shot Remington 22 rifle for my birthday. Plus I got 50 bullets with it. They went away faster than my birthdays. Many a squirrel rued the day I got that weapon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2019)

happy bday ky.  sorry ifin i missed it agin. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> happy bday ky.  sorry ifin i missed it agin. ?



Dont worry of you miss it next week, or next month 6, I know what you mean.


----------



## Duff (Feb 24, 2019)

Dang, time flies!!  Happy Birthday!?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2019)

Not you too Duff.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2019)

happy birthday boss?


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow is it that time again already??

Happy birthday Charlie!!!!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Mar 24, 2019)

Happy  birthday  Boss
Just like a good Dawg, 7 years =1 year


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2019)

Aint none of yall can read a calendar.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy birthday Bo$$. You get younger every day!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 26, 2019)

Man I missed it again....... Happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Happy birthday Bo$$. You get younger every day!


this?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Now that's just crazy talk......Hope you enjoy your birthday, big guy


this


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2019)

Crap....I almost missed it!  Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  You mean a lot to us.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 27, 2019)

Happy special day B0$$ you deserve it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Pretty cool that your birthday is on the opening day of baseball season.  Chop On lil fella!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!! Pretty cool that your special day is on the first day of the NFL draft!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 26, 2019)

happy birthday boss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2019)

Happy birthday Bo$$. Friday birthdays are the best. Celebrate all weekend. 
Then we'll start back ova again next week.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!! Pretty cool that your special day is on the second day of the NFL draft!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 26, 2019)

I think he's fakin' it to get a free dessert at Denny's.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 26, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> I think he's fakin' it to get a free dessert at Denny's.



I thought seniors got that anyway?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 26, 2019)

Happy 79th to the Bo$$


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Happy birthday ? Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2019)

It aint none of my Birthday. Now yall just forget about it.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 26, 2019)

Bo$$ you are so modest!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2019)

Bo$$ has the mostest birthdays! Happy Birthday Bo$$! If you’re really real......


----------



## Duff (Apr 26, 2019)

Happy birthday!!! Anniversary and birthday just a few days apart. Cool!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 27, 2019)

go unreal dogs with monthly birthdays


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 27, 2019)

Happy belated birthday Charlie. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday Bo$$!!!  You the greatest!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2019)

happy birthday boss. hope you really exist


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday Bo$$!!!  You the greatest!


is he real


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2019)

Happy birthday Bo$$!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Happy birthday Bo$$!


dang. boss has same bday as rhbammer?


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2019)

Aint done it.


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday Bo$$. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Happy Birthday Bo$$. Hope it was a good one.


Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## cramer (May 26, 2019)

Happy  birthday  B0$$
Eye new ewe was saving room for dessert, almost forgot ,  birthday  cake


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2019)

Happy Birthday Bo$$!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

Happy birthday Charlie.


----------



## Duff (May 26, 2019)

Heck yeah!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)

I done told yall, it aint none of my Birthday. My Birthday is in June, can any of yall read a calendar. Birthdays come one time a year, and that is it. They dont just show up at random times like a broke Brother in law. My Birthday is June and no other month, and it  only last 24 hours. So yall just forget about it.


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I done told yall, it aint none of my Birthday. My Birthday is in June, can any of yall read a calendar. Birthdays come one time a year, and that is it. They dont just show up at random times like a broke Brother in law. My Birthday is June and no other month, and it  only last 24 hours. So yall just forget about it.



Glad to see Charlie is excited about all the birthday wishes!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Glad to see Charlie is excited about all the birthday wishes!!!


Heck yeah.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

Charlie I’m not sure if I missed it but if I did Happy Birthday Bo$$!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2019)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOSS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday Charlie. I hope you are real person.


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

I’ve just confirmed Charlie could possibly be real and it is in fact his birthday! Happy Birthday Bo$$! Wishing you many more’


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’ve just confirmed Charlie could possibly be real and it is in fact his birthday! Happy Birthday Bo$$! Wishing you many more’



According to yall, I cant stand many more.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I done told yall, it aint none of my Birthday. My Birthday is in June, can any of yall read a calendar. Birthdays come one time a year, and that is it. They dont just show up at random times like a broke Brother in law. My Birthday is June and no other month, and it  only last 24 hours. So yall just forget about it.



... Missed you in June.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> According to yall, I cant stand many more.


The person trying to portray himself as Charlie “seemed like a nice old man”....    ?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> ... Missed you in June.
> Happy Birthday!


It’s OK if you miss it this year will have another one in July


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> It’s OK if you miss it this year will have another one in July


And again in October


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2019)

Go dawgs in the Birthday spirit.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday Bo$$!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2019)

Happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 2, 2019)

Happy Birthday boss


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2019)

Happy birthday Charlie!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Happy Birthday to the Grandaddy of all Birthdays!!! The Bo$$!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 2, 2019)

Happy birthday boss


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 4, 2019)

Happy birthday ?????


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  WW Tuesday!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 7, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  WW Tuesday!!!


Happy birthday boss


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!  Pretty cool that your birthday is on a Friday!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

You guys keep this thread within the rules or it goes away. First and only warning. Happy Birthday Bo$$!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> You guys keep this thread within the rules or it goes away. First and only warning. Happy Birthday Bo$$!


This. Have a great one boss.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!! Pretty cool that your birthday is on a Friday!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

Well boss I’m sorry I missed it. Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!! Pretty cool that your birthday is on the first day of summer!  I know you'll be rocking those capri pants!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!! Pretty cool that your birthday is on the first day of summer!  I know you'll be rocking those capri pants!


Bet they got flowers on em. Happy Birthday boss


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!  Pretty cool that your birthday is on a Friday!


Happy birthday big boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2019)

Well at least they are getting a little further apart.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 16, 2019)

Dang. I missed it again. Happy Birthday Bo$$.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2019)

How did I miss this one, sorry Charlie!!
Happy birthday!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!! Pretty cool that your birthday is on a Friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Pretty cool that you special day is on a Saturday!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Pretty cool that you special day is on a Saturday!!


It is really awesome happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

I Happy Birthday Kentucky dog


----------



## oops1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dang.. about missed it. Happy your day


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2019)

Dang Bo$$ I almost missed it again!!!!!!

Happy birthday!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2019)

@KyDawg, Charlie, I think these boys should send you birthday gifts instead of just wishing you a Happy Bday..

Bunch of tight wads..


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 2, 2019)

Happy Berfday BO$$. They seem to come faster and faster as we get older.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> @KyDawg, Charlie, I think these boys should send you birthday gifts instead of just wishing you a Happy Bday..
> 
> Bunch of tight wads..



Best idea I have heard lately and they can forget those cards, unless they are stuffed with cash.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2019)

Holy crap I almost missed it!!!  Happy Birthday!!!!!  You'll look great in those skinny jeans that I sent you for your birthday


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 2, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Holy crap I almost missed it!!!  Happy Birthday!!!!!  You'll look great in those skinny jeans that I sent you for your birthday


Wow and I sent him a pair of chacos,he gonna be styling at the WW with his new jeans and sandals,drink one for me Boss.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy belated birthday Kydawg.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Wow and I sent him a pair of chacos,he gonna be styling at the WW with his new jeans and sandals,drink one for me Boss.


Most excellent


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 3, 2019)

I did miss Bo$$'s birfday yesterday. 

But I didn't miss it today.

Happy belated Birfday, and Happy Birfday taday Bo$$$$!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 3, 2019)

I mean blewloons and all in dat birfday wish


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I did miss Bo$$'s birfday yesterday.
> 
> But I didn't miss it today.
> 
> Happy belated Birfday, and Happy Birfday taday Bo$$$$!


This


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!  Pretty cool that today's birthday is on a Friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!  How cool is it that your birthday is on the last Friday of October!!!  What are the chances!!!!  Love you long time lil fella!!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 25, 2019)

Ima give you a dilla hat for ur birfday. Fresh...tail and all


----------



## Duff (Oct 25, 2019)

Dang!  Didn’t know that. 

Happy Birthday KYDawg!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2019)

Duff said:


> Dang!  Didn’t know that.
> 
> Happy Birthday KYDawg!!


How did I miss it. Happy Birthday boss


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Happy belated birthday Kydawg.



Thing you Kris is has been nearly 4 months since I had one. Not that you would know it by listening to these Characters.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 25, 2019)

HAPPY BIRFDAY BO$$

Tell them folks ova at the WW to put a meal on my bill for ya. 

I will be glad to pay them if I ever get back over that way.


----------

